# Wolfgang Ullrich guest on Wind Tunnel



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Last night, Audi Sport boss Wolfgang Ullrich was a guest on Wind Tunnel with Dave Despain. 

The main points of the interview was that Audi plan to test at least one R18 at Sebring all week this week (Calvin Fish also confirmed that Audi were testing at least one R18 at Miami-Homestead Speedway last week though out the week as well), and that he hopes that Audi may be able to return to the ALMS next year, presumably with R18s. 

He also says that he's been in talks with Grand Am over the US DTM series and that he hopes to get the R8 LMS entered into the Grand Am GT class in the Rolex series, and he hopes that it'll open the door for the R8 to run in the ALMS eventually. 

The show re-airs at 10:00 am eastern time, but Speed will surely show the interview in whole on their video play later today for those who missed either airing of Wind Tunnel.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Photo from Fourtitude's Facebook page: R18 on Site: http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...109790332531_56115242530_7061550_511292_n.jpg


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Dead link (404-not found), but I've seen the photos, and they'll probably be on the site soon, as well as Audi AG/Audi of America sanctioned high res. press photos here and on AoA's Flickr page. 

I've also seen the video. Sounds like the R10's V12 and a muffled Porsche boxer 6--not surprising, as the 3.7 V6 may basically be half of the V12, certianly in length and weight.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I was at Sebring yesterday and spent most of the day on the track shooting but also sat down with Ullrich, Baretzky, Howden and Martin Muhlmeier (head of Technical Dev). Also had dinner with Audi Sport the night before and sat between TK and Rocky. I'm doing my best to get caught up and get stuff up (photos, video, video interviews, etc.) 

Thanks for posting the note about Dr Ullrich on SPEED. He missed the dinner because he was over at the Chateau doing the interview. I haven't had a chance to watch it yet but got a summary from Martyn Pass of Audi Sport PR yesterday. Sounds as if it went well. I've got it DVRed and will get to it tonight. I'd be curious to hear his take on DTM in the USA... I totally forgot to ask him about that but I guess that's why they pay Despain the big bucks.


----------

